# How many golfballs do you use in a year?



## daveyvisser (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi there,

I'm curious about how many golfballs you use a year?

Is that: 

0 - 25
25 - 50
50 - 75
75 - 100
100 - 125
125 - 150
150 - 175
175 - 200
> 200


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I had to go with up to 125, and it might even be more. I am assuming you are asking about balls used when playing. I golf close to 100+/- rounds a year. Most of the time I start off with a new ball. If I am in a tournament of some importance, I might go through 3 balls per round. I have a ball of choice, but I don't always use it. If I find I am not hitting the ball well, I will use a previous gamer to save the new ones undue wear and tear. Cost wise I don't pay more than $2.25 per ball. Even less when I can find them. $3, $4, or $5 balls don't improve my game.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

I have no idea. I've never counted. :dunno: 

When I start to run short I buy another dozen, but I've never bothered to track how often I do it. I don't use as many balls as a lot of players I know. I can often get 2 or 3 rounds from the same ball. I play more than 70 rounds a year, and I probably go through about 4 dozen balls, just as a vague estimate. I've played 2 rounds this year and I've lost one ball, and that only because I just chose not to bother to chase after a drive that I hit off the toe. I was in the process of playing through a foursome and I didn't want to cause a delay.


----------



## Big Hobbit (Nov 2, 2010)

Probably about 4 doz in about 60 rounds.

I, er um, just er borrow a box out of my son's shop when I am running short. We do a trade, I let him beat me occasionally and he keeps me supplied with eqpt.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I like your style Hobbit I have never really thought about it either hhhmmm I play alittle less so I would guess some where between 25-50 but I dont really know???


----------



## Cajun (Jan 17, 2010)

I'd say probably a couple of dozen a year. I'm playing about twice a month right now, and I average probably 1.5 balls per round or so.


----------



## Doug Green (Dec 28, 2010)

I most probably use about 6 dozen but I really don't know because I don't count it.


----------

